# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Sokoli

## Sokoli

Quhem Sokol Nika. Jam nga Berati
Jam 23 vjec. Nje nder maturantet e famshem 97 (qe i dhane provimet e matures nen kengen e kallashit) te gjimnazit Babe Dude Karbunara  qytetit te Beratit.
Kam studiuar tre vjet ne Athine. Nje vit kam ndjekur mesimet e gjuhes greke ne universtietin Filozofik te Athines dhe e kam mbrojtur gjuhen greke me noten 8 (s'me vinte te mesoja lol ). Pas kesaj kam ndjekur studimet e larta ne TEI Athinas per 2 vjet ne degen e marketingut. Nuk arrita te diplomohem pasi aplikova per F1 student visa ne ambasaden amerikane ne Athine pasi dhashe provimet e TOEFL-it. tani ndjek studimet ne nje kolegj ketu ne Michigan per Business Administration me qellim per tu transferuar ne ndonje universitet amerikan.
Zoteroj mire Shqipen(lol),Italishten,Greqishten si dhe Anglishten.

Te dhenat fizike.
Gjatesia 191cm
Pesha  88 kg
Ngjyra  i bardhe me tendenca ezmeriteti lol
te dhena te tjera : Sy te zinj, brun (sot kam len pak mjeker  :shkelje syri:  )
[i publikoj keto pasi nuk disponoj foto recente timen. Po edhe kjo do te korrigjohet se shpejti]
Hobby : Artet marciale (3 vjet ushtrim i Tae Kwon Do), Bilardo (Edhe me pare po deshet), leximi i librave artistike, historia etj qe s'po zgjatem shume se prove eshte e do kerkoj te fshihet me vone.

E bera per te nxitur te "ndrojturit" dhe per te treguar qe meqe kam qen partizan i çeshtjes se publikimit te identiteteve, po qe nevoja, bie dhe deshmor  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sokoli

Sot

----------


## Sokoli

na edhe 1

----------


## Denisa

Ho mer Kol, shyqyr ,se ke ajo foto e pare kishe dal si i kerkum per vrasje,kto te dyje jon BINGO. Si thot Qazim Mullet, ta boft zoti vorrin Dyqon Petllash. Ciao nga Deni

----------


## briiigi

nice vetlla  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sweety79

O Koli po shyqyr qe vure nje te diteve te sotme se jo per gje po jane 100 here me mire se ajo e para.Jam shume dakort me parafolsen vetulla te bukua...

----------


## Agim Doçi

> _Postuar më parë nga sweety79_ 
> *O Koli po shyqyr qe vure nje te diteve te sotme se jo per gje po jane 100 here me mire se ajo e para.Jam shume dakort me parafolsen vetulla te bukua...*




SOKOL!
kam qenë dikur nxenës në Shkollën "Ajet Xhindole" - Berat! Më ka mbetur në kujtesë kultura, bujaria dhe fisnikëria e qytetarëve të Beratit. Unë jetova pak kohë (rreth 5 muaj, se ashtu ma transferonin familjen). Mbaj mend që "Murat çelepiasit" shtiheshin si më të fortët, por çuditërisht ishin kaq të embël me jabanxhinjtë saqë mund të të them, që beratasit janë shumë të respektuar për mua! Më merr malli shumë për ata njerëz dhe shokët e mij të rinisë (isha 16-17 vjeç kur banova në Berat). Adhuronim Val Karajn - portierin e shquar të Kombtares dhe Mamanin - berberin e famshëm! Ndërsa ushqim kishim Athina Milen me këngët e saja të famëshme si p.sh. "Nepër telat e telefonit!". Flasim më gjatë një herë tjetër! Të përqafoj me mallë
Agim Doçi

----------


## Sokoli

U mallengjeva me ato qe me shkruan...sinqerisht u mallengjeva. Megjithse ata per te cilet ke folur nuk jane brezi im i njoh te gjithe  :buzeqeshje:  e sokaqeve te Beratit jam rritur. Mamani me ka prere baluket.
Nese ke studjuar ne Ajet Xhindole atyre viteve mbase ke pasur rastin te te jape mesim im gjysh nga ana e nenes, Muhamet Doko qe ka qen edhe violinist.

Lejome te te them qe i ke dhene nje shkelqim tjeter forumit qe sikur po zinte myk mes egoizmave vocerrake.

----------


## master

Xhil Karane e njoh edhe une sepse eshte mik i familjes sime.
Beratasit e vjeter si psh familjet e Mangalemit, Gorices, 1 Majit, Celepiasit, Vakefi jane njerez shume te mire.
Brezi i ri pastaj ngeli pak mbrapa me 97.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Të dashur beratas!
Më vjen keq që për 50 vite rresht, edhe pse regjimi diktatorial të dënonte dhe të arreston për asgjë, kurrë nuk u dënuan ata që paftyrësisht vinin në lojë duke ironizuar gjoja për shakà, me një thënie të një injoranti si Osman Gazepi, që na paskërka deklaruar para popullit të Beratit një gomarllëk, që nuk është aspak e vërtetë!!!
Ju jeni ajo pjesë e kombit që i ka dhënë Vlera të Vërteta Kombit! Pa më thoni kush e ka ONUFRIN - Gjigandin e Afreskut dhe të Pikturës Murale që i reziston mijëvjeçarëve! E kuqja e Onufrit - është gjak nga gjaku atdhetar i beratasve fisnikë! Është qyteti më i lashtë dhe më i civilizuar i Shqipërisë dhe i Europës. Arkitektët e të gjithë botës kanë se çfarë të mësojnë nga Qyteti i 1000 Dritareve! Artistët e mëdhenj beratas të gdhendjes së drurit janë më të shquarit në Europë! Tavanet e bujarëve, princërve, pashallarve, vendeve të shenjta kultit mbajnë vulën e artit beratas! Gdhendësit e gurit dhe ndërtuesit e traditës shqiptare marrin cak tek dalta beratase! Berati është i futur në të gjitha Antologjitë europiane si vendndeshja e trimërisë me pabesinë e pushtuesit osman! Jeronim De Rada, Gavri Dara, etj.etj. apo autorë të shquar të enciklopedive europiane e shënojnë dhe e nënvizojnë Beratin dhe Malin e Tomorrit si Strehë e Perëndive! Por mos e harroni, kur perënditë u larguan nga Baba Tomorri, nuk u zemëruan me atë popull fisnik, ata u zemëruan me sherrin që hyri midis tyre dhe gjysëm-perëndive që u lindën si "pasojë" e flirteve të Zotërve me gratë helenike! Më pas ata shkuan në Olimp, ku janë nakatosur gjerat! Ndërsa të krishterët beratas - janë Luksi i Besimit dhe i amshimit ndaj Birit të Perëndisë - KRISHTIT. Tek Ura e Goricës, djemt beratas kanë sfiduar në shekuj FRIKËN dhe të FTOHTIN - ditën e shenjtë të Kryqit, duke u kredhur në ujrat e ftohta në mes të dimrit!!! 
"Tomorri" i Beratit u bë ekipi më i dashur i sportit tonë me emra si Hodo, Zinxhiria, Picinane, Qojle, Lapardhaja, Karaj, etj.etj. Festat dhe vajtje-ardhjet tek njeri tjetri, pavarësisht nga besimi fetar, ishin një rit për t'ia patur zili edhe popujt më të kulturuar të Europës! Lagja e Vërr Topit - sa humor aq edhe dhëmbje mbante në gjirin e vet! Shpatet e maleve të Beratit mijravjeçarë janë plot gips(allçi) - që del dhe mjafton për t'i bërë monument të gjithë Botës! Fiqt e Uznovës janë të famshëm për embëlsinë e tyre! Megjithse gjëja më e embël në Berat është Kënga e Zamanit - Rakia e Manit - dhe brisku i Mamanit!
Le t'a mbyll me 2 vargje të famshme popullore:

"Pa dëgjoni ore çuna, se çfarë do t'u them!
Me dashni ju mos u merrni, se bëhi verem!..."

Ju përqafoj të gjithëve me mall
Agim Doçi -Poeti
 :Engjellor:

----------


## sweety79

Shume faleminderit me te vertete per te gjitha ato qe the.Kur i lexova u ndjeva me te vertete si ne Berat.Me te vertete falemindeit se eshte nje shume e veshtire ne kohet e sotme te degjohesh fjale te bukura si keto.Dhe sic e sheh sepse eshte e veshtire te rrine pa u komentuar.......Me respekt B.

----------


## Sokoli

bosh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KLODI GR

O Koli po je bere kinge fare mo ca na thua ndonje gje te re:a

----------


## Prototype

mmmm nice resume ....po ajo adresa e msn eshte per te gjithe apo vetem per ata qe jane nga berati ? 
 :i hutuar:   :perqeshje:

----------


## Sokoli

Ku je Klodian djali, humbem fare. Me ne fund u rregjistrove.
Shkel ndonje gur rreze Akropolit e pi nje kafe ne Plaka per mua lal se me ka marre malli.
Te fala, Sokoli.

----------


## The Dardha

O Kolo pse sthua ti qe te paskemi patriot. Shendet

----------

